# hilfe ich kann nicht meher online zocken!



## Akija (9. September 2007)

hallo leute ich bin neu hier und habe ein mächtiges prob!!!

gehet um volgenes: 

Habe mir 9 dragons
Sword of the new world

runtergeladen

beides instaliert und wollte entlich anfang zu zocken
                                                                 DOCH......

beim verbinden mit dem ubdate server bei beiden spielen bekomme ich einfach keine verbindung und ohne diesen vorgang scheint er sich garnicht erst in das spiel einzuloggen....

HilFE!!!

bin echt am verzweifeln schon seit 10 stunden kein ausweg.... brauche professionelle unterstützung!!!!

übrigens gleiches problem mit hdro test cd im letzten heft!
und fire fox krigt auch keine verbindung... keine sorge der explorer ja!

danke euch auf jedenfall!!!


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Auch wenn der Text grausam zu entziffern war, tippe ich mal auf ein Problem mit Router oder Firewall. Den entsprechenden Programmen den Zugriff erlauben und/oder ihre Ports im Router forwarden (weiterleiten).

Mit einer genaueren Fehlerbeschreibung kann man evtl. auch ’nen besseren Lösungsvorschlag machen.


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

also an wall dachte ich auch schon aber habe hatte ich deaktiviert....

ich schreibe dir mal die fehlermeldung:

" Fail to downlouad list file. this might be the communication problem. pleas restart client. 
revisions_v2.txt (626)"

das ist die meldung die kommt bei sword of the new world....

und soryy noch mal das mit dem posten wusste ich nicht.... werde mich dran halten


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

habe es auch noch mal mit 9 dragons probiert aber kam auch nur 


"konnte keine verbindung zum ubdate server herstellen"


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Ich hab mal nach der Fehlermeldung gegooglet und diesen Thread gefunden.

Laut der Aussage dort wird diese Fehlermeldung ausgegeben, wenn der Launcher und/oder der Internet Explorer nicht auf das Internet zugreifen können. Firewall wird ebenfalls genannt.

Da du aber schriebst, daß es auch mit deaktivierter Firewall nicht funktioniert und der Internet Explorer ganz normalen Zugriff hat, kann ich mir nur noch vorstellen, daß ein Router das Hindernis ist. Benutzt du einen Router oder ein Modem für die Interneteinwahl?


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

ich benutze einen router der mit kabel verbunden ist habe eine 6000 leitung ( 16.000 alice halt) die nicht ganz flüssig läuft....

mein explorer muss ich wohl oder übel benutzen weil firefox auch keine verbindung meher herstellen kann, aber der explorer funktioniert (bis auf die tatsache das mir hier und da steuerelemnte fehlen) ich meine meine kinder sind oft am rechner und ich ging jetzt einfach mal davon aus das die irgdwas mit den ports oder so verstellt haben....
den auf dem router hat wol jemant schon einmal wow gezockt und mit der ps3 konnte ich mich biss jetzt auch immer einwelen und resistence zocken, 
vieleicht stimmt auch was nicht mit der leitung denn wir sind vor ein parr monaten umgezogen und mussten alice neu anmelden, hatten eine 16000 geordert sind aber jetzt mit bigen und brechen bei 6.000 obwohl die uns aus sicherheits gründennachträglich auf 12.000 gestellt haben.
die frau am telefon meinte das funktionirt gerade mal so....
12.000 habe ich trotzdem nicht selbst nach 2 wochen .....
also ich blick bei diesem verdammten problem echt nicht durch.....


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Leitungsprobleme kann man, denke ich, ausschließen. Das ist fast immer binär - entweder funktioniert (theoretisch) alles oder gar nichts.

Daß (deine ?) Kinder einfach so in der Routerkonfiguration herumwursteln dürfen, ist nicht sonderlich toll. Kennt man sich damit nicht halbwegs aus, kann man mehr Falsches als Sinnvolles ändern. Wer hat euren Router denn eingerichtet?

Weshalb es mit dem Internet Explorer funktioniert und mit dem Firefox nicht, kann ich mir im Moment nicht erklären - beide benutzen Port 80 zur Verbindung mit Webseiten, also kann es daran nicht liegen. Müßte ’ne Konfigurationssache des Browsers selbst sein. Probier mal, die Einstellungen des Internet Explorers zu übertragen.

Auch wenn du schreibst, daß die Firewall deaktiviert ist: Erlaube der firefox.exe und dem Launcher von Sword of the new World mal den Zugriff auf das Internet.


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

hast recht an der leitung liegt es warscheinlich nicht wie du dchon meintest endweder es klappt oder halt nicht... verbindung ist da aber wenn es haltr darum gehet auf den server zu zugreifen ... na ja iss halt nicht....

von fire fox habe ich echt den kopf voll, schlieslich MUSS es ja mit dem explorer klappen do ne probleme hate ich noch nie wenns ums online zocken gehet... ich mein wow,matrix online, ff11 nie ging was schief... aber na gut war auch ein anderer rechner.... *trän*

mit den kiddys hast du auch recht habe mir mal gerade eben die verbindungen angeschaut, um da was zu verstellen müssten die schon ganz schön rumm wuseln... also das fellt auch weck...

vielecht ligt es also doch an antivir oder windows firewall... ich meine vieleicht ist ja deaktivirt nicht gleich deaktiviert.... schau ich mir gleich noch mal genauer an.

aber könnte es denn sein das die port für diese bestimmte art an darten übertragung geschlossen sind/wurden/geöffnit werden müssen? 

ich glaub ich stell mich echt zu blöd an!!! *trän*

danke dir auf jeden fall für deine hilfe echt net von dir! im moment buist du meine einzige hoffnung......


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

verdammt ich glaube ist doch kein router... ich hatte mal die fritz box und weis das wa einer aber, meine lebensgeferten hat so ein " gerät" von simens wie erkenn ich denn ob das ein router ist oder nicht....

ICH WEIS, ICH WEISS über die noob frage aber bei hardware habe ich geschwenst! *smile*


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Keine Bange, wir kriegen das schon hin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Ja, einige Router haben ab Werk bestimmte Ports geschlossen oder nur bestimmte Ports geöffnet (Black- oder Whitelist). Wenn du aber WoW, Matrix, Final Fantasy etc. online zocken konntest, ohne etwas am Router zu verändern, ist der Router als Übeltäter eher unwahrscheinlich. Außer dir und deinen Kindern hat sonst niemand Einstellungen am Router vorgenommen?

Zur Firewall: Benutzt du außer der Windows-eigenen Firewall noch eine andere wie z.B. Zonealarm oder so? Dann mußt du natürlich in beiden den entsprechenden Programmen den Zugriff gewähren. Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist die Windows-eigene Firewall beim Setzen auf Inaktiv auch tatsächlich deaktiviert. (Klick)
Antivir dürfte mit der Geschichte nicht viel zu tun haben. Um das auszuschließen, kannst du es aber auch mal deaktivieren und dann einen Verbindungsaufbau der Spiele versuchen.

Zur Frage ob Router oder Modem: Am besten genaue Typbezeichnung und oder Seriennummer hinten auf dem Gerät abtippen.


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

cool du verstehst es jemandem mut zu machen!!! *smile*

also der computer wurde eingerichted von jemandem zu dem kein kontakt besteht ( also auf hilfe muss ich auf jeden fall verzichten )

zum Router/ Modem:

Simens ADSL C2 -010-I ( ROHS ) 
S1621z132-a code 49dr204
SAP- NR.: 100760
Serial Number: Cs1621z132a168157007

das da zu.....

ach ja und auf dem rechner habe ich noch nicht online gezockt nur auf meinem alten und der..... na ja sagen wir einfach mal der ist auser betrieb... *g*

es wurde aber eventuell wow von dem admit ( zu dem kein kontakt besteht) gezockt, ist aber nur ne wage vermutung das es instaliert war...

fire wall mässig ist der rechner, eher mässig ausgestaddet. (werd ich mich aber drumm kömmern ich dachte da an zonealarm) 
denn momenttan ist nur die standart wall von windos und Antivir als anti virus programm drauf....
hatte beides deaktiviert und konnte trotzdem keine verbindung herstellen...

WARUM DEN AUCH.... WEHRE JA AUCH ZU SCHÖN GEWESEN.....


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

also wenn wir e-bay usern glauben schenken können ist es ein modem.... habe gegugelt und binn bei e-bay scheinbar fündich geworden

also ich gehe von modem aus...

http://cgi.ebay.de/SIEMENS-MODEM-UND-SPLIT...1QQcmdZViewItem

also die frage ist dan glaube ich auch geklert.....


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Ja, das Siemens ADSL C2 -010-I ist ein Modem, kein Router, und kann soweit ich gelesen habe auch nicht mit Routerfunktion betrieben werden. Viele Alice-Kunden haben mit dem Ding so ihre Probleme - scheint nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Jedenfalls kann man dadurch schon mal Probleme mit geschlossenen Ports ausschließen.

Daß der Typ, der euch die ganze Geschichte eingerichtet hat, nicht erreichbar ist, ist allerdings nicht so toll. :/

Könntest du mal ’ne Übersicht geben, welche Programme genau auf welchem Rechner funktionieren, also auf das Internet zugreifen können?
Hast du mal probiert, die Spiele auf dem Rechner zu installieren, mit dem das Online-Zocken geklappt hat?

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal schauen, wie es aussieht, wenn du die Netzwerk- und Browsereinstellungen des funktionierenden Rechners auf den anderen überträgst.


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2007)

Rechner plattmachen, komplett neu installieren. Könnte bei deinem technischen Wissensstand eine etwas härtere Sache werden, aber nur so lernst Du es und vor allem kannst Du dann abschätzen was auf deinem Rechner überhaupt vorgeht.


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

oh nein bitte nicht!!!!!

das weher so mit das schlimmset als lösung das jetzt hätte kommen können...

na ja und mal eherlich das hast du nicht ganz unrecht hardware und konfigurieren war noch nie meine sterke.... bin auch eher der konsolereo als pc zocker aber... mit dem platt machen wehere nicht so toll.

mir ist übrigens aufgeffalen das ich keine activ steuerelemnte runterladen kann wenn es mir auf einer seirte angezeigt würd auch dort kriege ich keine verbindung beziungsweise verbindungs fehler....

auch anwendungen mit bestimmten programmen die inhalte aus dem web zien wollen krigen keine verbindung.... bedeuted im endevekt kann ich nur den browser " Explorer" zum surfen benutzen und daten dierekt per butten runterladen die ich finde

fiele sharing funktionirt und mesengger auch...

könnte e sein das es was mit standart browser zu tun hat ich glaube der ist bei mir nämlich nicht als standart eingestellt. habe auch keine anhnung wie das funktioniert...

also in kurtzfassung 

surfen, mesengger, fielesharing, downloud funktionirt, aber keine verbindung mit ubdate server demnach kein online zocken.....

nichmal meine version der spiele kann überprüft werden da kommt schon die fehler meldung als muss doch irgentwas irgentwo geblockt werden...


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2007)

Was ja schonmal komisch ist, ist dass ein browser in Inet kommt, der andere nicht.
Wenn das System nicht völlig verkorkst ist hängt es eben daran dass das Program selbst auf einer Blacklist der Firewall ist oder dass in den Einstellungen rumgefummelt wurde.


Beim IE siehst Du die Einstellungen unter:
Internetoptionen => Verbindungen => Lan Einstellungen

Beim Firefox siehst Du die EInstellungen unter:
Einstellungen => Erweitert => Netzwerk => Verbindung: Einstellungen

Im Normalfall sollte da nix großartig stehn, die Zeiten wo man privat über nen Proxy ging sind lange vorbei.



Ferndiagnose ist immer so ne Sache, vielleicht solltest Du Dir dann wirklich jemanden suchen der es richtet und dann auch sofort ein Backup ziehn (z.B. mit Norton Ghost) welches es Dir erlaubt wieder einfach auf einen sauberen Stand zu kommen.

Ich habe schon Rechner gesehen an denen eine ganze Familie ohne den Hauch einer Ahnung zu Gange war und das Ergenis ist über kurz oder lang ein Desaster.


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

o.k danke ersmal für eure hilfe... 

werde mich einfach noch ein bisschen kuntig machen es muss ja irgen eine lösung für das problem geben auser ihn platt zu machen...

also vielen vielen dank... für die mühe.


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

Fehlermeldung:

die Anweisungin "0x2753c390" verweist auf speicher in " 0x2753c390". der vorgang
"read" konntenicht auf dem speicher durch durchgeführt werden.

klicken sie auf o.k um das Programm zu beenden.

das kommt also wenn ich nach der update fehlermeldung das fenster schliese.

danke


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Laut einiger Googletreffer zu Suche nach 0x2753c390 liegt das entweder an einem Programm eines Drittanbieters, das sich nicht mit dem Internet Explorer verträgt, oder einer nicht kompatiblen Erweiterung für den Internet Explorer oder an eingefangener Spy/Malware.
Allerletzte Möglichkeit wäre noch defekter RAM, was ich aber für unwahrscheinlich halte, da der Fehler nur beim Updateprozeß auftritt.


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

o.k cool danke dir....

ich glaube das eist das endscheidene problem, also liegt jedenfals zimlich nahe finde ich


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Eine Anleitung, wie man den Internet Explorer (ab Version 6) ohne Erweiterungen ausführt, findest du hier.


----------



## epo (9. September 2007)

> defekter RAM, was ich aber für unwahrscheinlich halte



hi,
Keine direkte Hilfe sondern ein Standpunkt;
will Dir auch nicht die Stimmung versauen, aber Hardware ist es wohl wirklich nicht - sonst hättest du noch ganz andere Probleme, defekter RAM bedeutet Systemabstürze an den undenkbarsten Momenten...
Windows -davon geh ich mal aus- kann man sich am schönsten wie einen gelöcherten Käse vorstellen, 
wenn Du die Windows-eigene "Firewall" ausschaltest muss Dein System es längst nicht genauso sehen und umgekehrt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moral der Geschicht: Ohne wenigstens ein bischen Halbwissen über Registry, Excludes, Ports, Routing oder NAT und was es noch für schöne Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten dank Microdoof gibt würde ich an Deiner Stelle den Rat von "Tikume" annehmen und das System selbst neumachen. 
WindowsCD rein und je nach Rechner Zeit mitbringen....

Danach weißt Du aber wie es geht (bzw. was alles kommt), Du sammeslt Erfahrungen und demnächst hilfst Du.... (Wer lange braucht um sein System gut zu machen wird zu jemand der es auch schnell zu schützen lernt)

Als Schlusssatz: Ich rate Dir finger weg von ZoneAlarm! Es ist eine TopFirewall, aber nur wenn sie richtig funktioniert (das heißt eingerichtet ist)! Ansonsten sperrst Du Dich vieleicht wieder aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Norton Security ist für Anfänger leichter und der Support ist gar nicht mal so übel. (Kaspersky wäre es in etwa in kostenlos)

Übrigens heißt der Rechner ja nicht umsonst *P*ausenlos *C*haos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüslix
epo


----------



## Akija (9. September 2007)

hey leute ich muss mich vorne weg also erstmal nochmal richig
MEGA BEDANKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DANKE SCHÖN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
für eure unterstützung.
habe mich jetzt ca.... 24 stunden .... o.k o.k is geloge also gut den ganzen tag mental und pysisch mit diesem gegantischen problem auseinander gesetzt
Mit abselut tatkräftiger unterschtützung ( muss ja mal gesagt werden)

also die lösung des problems habe ich volgender masen angepackt ( für den, den es interesiert )

mit "tune ub utilities" habe ich erstmal den ganzen rechner aufgeräumt..... hat erstmal ne halbe ewigkeit gedauert.... 
( daten müll gelöscht und internet verbindungen neu konfigoriert )

habe festgestellt das es verdammter weise daran nicht lag.....

habe mich dan durchgerungen und nochmal nach den fehlermeldungen gegoogelt....

habe fesgestellt das auch dies mich mal wieder nicht weiter gebracht hat.....

na ja also nam ich nir einfach mal semtliche programme durch die sich auf dem computer meiner frau befinden.... 
die betonung liegt hier auf:
" COMPUTER MEINER FRAU "

( dem betonen will ich nur noch mal klar machen das ich keinen blassen schimmer hatte was den da alles so rumm fligt an programmen von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe.... ( aber na gut wer es brauch .... SIE NICHT....)
gut aber ein kleines programm was eigentlich von anfang an die vermeitliche lösung war. ( danke Isegrim.... der kam nämlich als erstes drauf und hat noch mal extra nachgehagt ) 
na ja ich war mir zimlich sicher das es keine fierwall auser die standart von windows auf dem rechner gibt.....

ABER, na ja das besagte programm war eben doch da unzwar eine firewall namens "sygate personal firewall"

hate ich echt nicht gesehen also abselut eigene dummheit.... aber gut der fehler ist gefunden das schlimste ist abgewendet....

ich musste nicht den ganzen rechner platt machen.... obwohl, wenn ich das jetzt nicht geschaft hätte dan hätte ich es gemacht.....
also weg mit firewall na ja eu eingestellt und
ende vom lied

noch so gut der zocker sein mag, 
muss nich heissen ihm das konfigorieren lag,
also besser beim zocken bleiben und im schlimssten falle mit den klassikern an der konsole verweilen..... *trän*   

also danke noch al an alle für die mühe!!! jetzt wird erstmal ezockt!!!!!!!!!! endlich!!!!!


----------



## Isegrim (10. September 2007)

Yeehaw! =)

Gratuliere zur geglückten PC-Operation! Und jetzt viel Spaß beim streßfreien Zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

